# [KDE 3.5.9] passage à KDE 3.5.9 et bizarreries (résolu)

## VikingB

Bonjour .

Je suis passé de KDE 3.5.8 à 3.5.9 avec des bizarreries rencontrées principalement au niveau de la gestion des menus:

1. Un clic droit sur l'icône KDE permet en principe d'accéder à notamment l'éditeur de menus .  L'option éditeur de menus existe mais n'est plus opérante . J'ai eu la même chose en passant de 3.5.6 à 3.5.7 et c'est redevenu normal après sous 3.5.8.

Ce ne serait pas grave si en ligne de commande, kmenuedit fonctionnait normalement .  L'éditeur de menus  kmenuedit lance l'application, mais il n'est pas possible d'enregistrer les modifications de menus.  

2. J'ai dû remettre des icônes au menu principal (bureautique, internet, etc....à  et pour cela les changements sont enregistrables sous kmenuedit !!!

3. Toute une série des options de menus que j'avais créées ont disparu: Kuroo a disparu et au vu du point 1, pas moyen de le restituer . En ligne de commande, il est toujours présent. Une option "Scanneur" que j'avais créée vers X-Sane dans le menu bureautique ; disparue . L'option X-Sane existe toujours sous graphisme .

4. L'icône de la barre de tâches menant à la configuration de  KDE : disparue aussi ..  Les autres (Firefox, konqueror, etc) sont restées...

Une recompilation de kdelibs et kdemultimedia n'a rien changé . 

Avez-vous observé des changements similaires , dois-je poster plutôt dans KDE bugs tracking ? 

Merci de vos expériencesLast edited by VikingB on Tue Apr 01, 2008 4:16 pm; edited 2 times in total

----------

## geekounet

 *VikingB wrote:*   

> 2. J'ai dû remettre des icônes au menu principal (bureautique, internet, etc....à  et pour cela les changements sont enregistrables sous kmenuedit !!!

 

J'ai eu un truc du genre, mais suite aux installations/désinstallations de KDE4  :Razz:  Pour remettre les icones, il suffisait de switcher temporairement de thème d'icones et de revenir ensuite au premier, ça remet tout en ordre  :Smile: 

----------

## guilc

Bah comme on dit dans ces cas la : "chezmoiçamarche ©®"

Tu as essayé de voir ce que ça donnait sur une conf de kde toute neuve ? (nouvel utilisateur ou retrait de ton ~/.kde) ?

Il se peut (il y a même de fortes chances) que le problème vienne de là...

----------

## sno35

Ton message m'a fait tester ces choses. Et ... c'est tout cassé !

Même l'icone du centre de configuration est devenu inactif.

Les menus ont une autre organisation...

Conclusion : you are not alone.

----------

## GentooUser@Clubic

Chez moi ça marche, vous avez pas fait joujou avec KDE4 ?

Sinon perso c'est Kate qui m'a vidé un fichier, si j'arrive a tester sur un PC "clean" je ferait un Bug Report

----------

## sno35

J'ai fait joujou avec KDE4 mais qu'en compilation, pas installé. Je voulais juste voir la tro^W^Wl'aspect de kgeography en qt4.

Donc je ne pense pas que ça ait joué dans mon pb.

----------

## VikingB

Je jure que j'ai pas touché à KDE 4 !!  :Wink: 

----------

## sno35

Bon un p'tit emerge --info pour donner du grain à moudre.

(ccache n'était pas encore en route au moment ou je suis passé à 3.5.9 :/ )

```

Portage 2.1.4.4 (default-linux/ppc/ppc32/2006.1, gcc-4.2.3, glibc-2.7-r1, 2.6.20-gentoo-r5-l2 ppc)

=================================================================

System uname: 2.6.20-gentoo-r5-l2 ppc 7447A, altivec supported

Timestamp of tree: Sun, 09 Mar 2008 10:00:01 +0000

distcc 2.18.3 powerpc-unknown-linux-gnu (protocols 1 and 2) (default port 3632) [disabled]

ccache version 2.4 [enabled]

app-shells/bash:     3.2_p33

dev-java/java-config: 1.3.7, 2.1.5

dev-lang/python:     2.3.6-r4, 2.4.4-r9, 2.5.1-r5

dev-python/pycrypto: 2.0.1-r6

dev-util/ccache:     2.4-r7

sys-apps/baselayout: 1.12.11.1

sys-apps/sandbox:    1.2.18.1-r2

sys-devel/autoconf:  2.13, 2.61-r1

sys-devel/automake:  1.4_p6, 1.5, 1.6.3, 1.7.9-r1, 1.8.5-r3, 1.9.6-r2, 1.10.1

sys-devel/binutils:  2.18-r1

sys-devel/gcc-config: 1.4.0-r4

sys-devel/libtool:   1.5.26

virtual/os-headers:  2.6.24

ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="ppc ~ppc"

CBUILD="powerpc-unknown-linux-gnu"

CFLAGS="-mcpu=7400 -O2 -pipe -fno-strict-aliasing -maltivec -mabi=altivec"

CHOST="powerpc-unknown-linux-gnu"

CONFIG_PROTECT="/etc /usr/kde/3.5/env /usr/kde/3.5/share/config /usr/kde/3.5/shutdown /usr/lib/mozilla/defaults/pref /usr/share/config /var/bind"

CONFIG_PROTECT_MASK="/etc/env.d /etc/env.d/java/ /etc/fonts/fonts.conf /etc/gconf /etc/php/apache2-php4/ext-active/ /etc/php/apache2-php5/ext-active/ /etc/php/cgi-php4/ext-active/ /etc/php/cgi-php5/ext-active/ /etc/php/cli-php4/ext-active/ /etc/php/cli-php5/ext-active/ /etc/revdep-rebuild /etc/splash /etc/terminfo /etc/texmf/web2c /etc/udev/rules.d"

CXXFLAGS="-mcpu=7400 -O2 -pipe -fno-strict-aliasing -maltivec -mabi=altivec"

DISTDIR="/usr/portage/distfiles"

FEATURES="ccache distlocks metadata-transfer sandbox sfperms strict unmerge-orphans userfetch"

GENTOO_MIRRORS="http://mirror.uni-c.dk/pub/gentoo/ ftp://trumpetti.atm.tut.fi/gentoo/ ftp://ftp.tu-clausthal.de/pub/linux/gentoo/ ftp://ftp.heanet.ie/pub/gentoo/ ftp://ftp.snt.utwente.nl/pub/os/linux/gentoo http://mirror.gentoo.no/ ftp://ftp.du.se/pub/os/gentoo ftp://mirror.switch.ch/mirror/gentoo/ "

LANG="C"

LC_ALL="C"

LINGUAS="fr fr_FR"

MAKEOPTS="-j2"

PKGDIR="/usr/portage/packages"

PORTAGE_RSYNC_OPTS="--recursive --links --safe-links --perms --times --compress --force --whole-file --delete --stats --timeout=180 --exclude=/distfiles --exclude=/local --exclude=/packages"

PORTAGE_TMPDIR="/var/tmp"

PORTDIR="/usr/portage"

PORTDIR_OVERLAY="/usr/local/portage"

SYNC="rsync://rsync.gentoo.org/gentoo-portage"

USE="X Xaw3d a52 alsa altivec apache2 arts berkdb bitmap-fonts bonobo branding cdr cli cracklib crypt cscope cups dba dri dvd eds emboss encode esd fbcon firefox flac flash fortran gb gcj gd gdbm gif gnome gpm gstreamer gtk gtk2 gtkhtml iconv ipv6 isdnlog java jikes jpeg kde kdehiddenvisibility ldap libwww mad midi mikmod mng mozdevelop mozsvg mp3 mpeg mudflap ncurses nls nptl nptlonly nsplugin objc ogg oggvorbis opengl openmp pam pcre pdf pdflib perl png povray ppc ppds pppd python qt qt3 qt4 quicktime readline reflection ruby samba scanner sdl session spell spl ssl svg tcpd tetex theora threads tiff tk truetype truetype-fonts type1-fonts udev unicode usb vorbis wmf xine xinerama xml xml2 xorg xosd xprint xv zlib" ALSA_CARDS="snd-aoa" ALSA_PCM_PLUGINS="adpcm alaw asym copy dmix dshare dsnoop empty extplug file hooks iec958 ioplug ladspa lfloat linear meter mulaw multi null plug rate route share shm softvol" APACHE2_MODULES="actions alias auth_basic auth_digest authn_anon authn_dbd authn_dbm authn_default authn_file authz_dbm authz_default authz_groupfile authz_host authz_owner authz_user autoindex cache dav dav_fs dav_lock dbd deflate dir disk_cache env expires ext_filter file_cache filter headers ident imagemap include info log_config logio mem_cache mime mime_magic negotiation proxy proxy_ajp proxy_balancer proxy_connect proxy_http rewrite setenvif so speling status unique_id userdir usertrack vhost_alias" ELIBC="glibc" INPUT_DEVICES="keyboard mouse wacom" KERNEL="linux" LCD_DEVICES="bayrad cfontz cfontz633 glk hd44780 lb216 lcdm001 mtxorb ncurses text" LINGUAS="fr fr_FR" USERLAND="GNU" VIDEO_CARDS="ati fbdev radeon r128"

Unset:  CPPFLAGS, CTARGET, EMERGE_DEFAULT_OPTS, INSTALL_MASK, LDFLAGS, PORTAGE_COMPRESS, PORTAGE_COMPRESS_FLAGS, PORTAGE_RSYNC_EXTRA_OPTS

```

----------

## sno35

Le passage à 3.5.9-r1 a résoudationalisationé le schmürtz pour moi, au cas où ça intéresserait qqu'un(e).

----------

## VikingB

J'ai supprimé l'ancien .kde mais rien n'y fait .  Toute une série de menus (Science par exemple)et logiciels s'y rapportant ont disparu, même des entrées qui existaient avant comme camstream etc .... 

Content d'apprendre qu'il y a déjà une r1 ... c'est quand même rapide !

et mon emerge --info 

 *Quote:*   

> marc@localhost ~ $ emerge --info
> 
> Portage 2.1.4.4 (default-linux/x86/2007.0, gcc-4.1.2, glibc-2.7-r1, 2.6.23-gentoo-r3 i686)
> 
> =================================================================
> ...

 

----------

## sno35

```
[I] kde-base/kdebase

     Available versions:

        (3.5)   3.5.8-r6 (~)3.5.9 (~)3.5.9-r1

        (kde-4) [M]~*4.0.1

        {+bzip2 +usb +xcb +xine 3dnow altivec arts bluetooth branding captury cups debug elibc_FreeBSD hal htmlhandbook ieee1394 java joystick kdeenablefinal kdehiddenvisibility kerberos ldap lm_sensors logitech-mouse mmx networkmanager openexr opengl pam samba sse sse2 ssl test xcomposite xinerama xscreensaver}

     Installed versions:  3.5.9-r1(3.5)(23:22:35 03/11/08)(arts branding cups java kdehiddenvisibility ldap opengl pam samba xcomposite xinerama -debug -elibc_FreeBSD -hal -ieee1394 -joystick -kdeenablefinal -lm_sensors -logitech-mouse -openexr -xscreensaver)

 
```

----------

## VikingB

J'ai donc fait un emerge kdebase de la 3.5.9 r1 et

-j'ai récupéré mes menus, sous-menus antérieurs

-je n'ai toutefois pas récupéré l'option éditeur de menus en clic droit sur l'icône de démarrage . KmenuEdit fonctionne uniquement en ligne de commande

-kmenuedit sauve mes changements

-superkaramba ne se lance pas au démarrage (même en modifiant dans KDE >Composnats>Gestionnaire de session > restaurer la session précédente et aussi avec l'astuce dans .kde3.5 >Autostart > y créer un fichier thename.desktop 

On avance mais ce n'est pas encore parfait

----------

## sno35

C'est revenu aussi pour l'éditeur de menu sur clic droit ici.

N'aurais-tu tenté une manoeuvre (capillotractée /o\) pour rétablir à la mano avant la -r1 ?

----------

## VikingB

Retour à la quasi-normale ce jour avec la kdelibs3.5.9 r1 !  Ouf . Menu accessible à nouveau par clic droit.

Ceci dit, j'avais quand même posté sur bugs.kde :

http://bugs.kde.org/show_bug.cgi?id=159354

----------

